# Oprah buys lunch for the entire country at KFC!



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

You have less than 24 hours to print the coupons. 4 per computer

Free KFC Coupon - Oprah.com


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice,thanks for sharing that tidbit. I have been trying to to the print coupon page but so far no luck. The traffic volume is too heavy. I'll try again tonight.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Im just gonna go ahead and laugh by myself here....dont pay any attention to me.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

slyder said:


> Im just gonna go ahead and laugh by myself here....dont pay any attention to me.


I would laugh, was gonna laugh....but I checked...it's for real.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Is this like the time oprah bought the cars for poor people that couldnt pay the sales tax on em?


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thats pretty awesome, I have one right in front of my work, now I know what is for lunch


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

I was able to download the coupon, so if anyone is having a problem shoot me a PM with your email address and I'll forward you a copy.


----------



## 82shovel (Feb 2, 2009)

free mothers day dinner for the wife (I will take her out a day earlier)= more money for my cigar collection


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

NEWSFLASH!!!

The whole country takes the day off cause their in the bathroom!


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the post.


----------

